# Смещение 2-го и 4-го шейного позвонка



## Tatiana A. (5 Фев 2011)

При обращении к врачу с изменением мышц на левой руке, меня отправили на ренген рейного отдела, по снимкам врач обнаружил что у меня смещение 2-го и 4-го шейного позвонка и за счет этого начинает сохнуть мышца между большим и указательным пальцем, а так же которая идет к мезинцу. Делали уколы, массаж, но как вижу пока бестолку. Кто нибудь, помогите мне. Что нужно делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2011)

МРТ и ЭНМГ. И к врачу.


----------



## Tatiana A. (6 Фев 2011)

К врачу -невропатологу я ходила, но толку нет никакого, как раз он и сказал, что у меня смещение позвонков, и назначил массаж шейно-грудной зоны и уколы никатинка, мильгама и мавалис, а другого вача у нас нет. Скажите, пожалуйста к какому мне конкретно врачу нужно, чтобы взять направление или ехать в областную больницу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2011)

Если ЭНМГ и МРТ, у вас не делают, то в областную.


----------



## Tatiana A. (6 Фев 2011)

Спасибо, обязательно обращусь в областную.

Добавлено через 7 минут
Скажите, пожалуйста, а смещение возможно из за неправильной походки? У меня с восьми лет искревление обоих ног. Диагноз: Детская аутосомная рецисивная неврально спинальная амиотрофия стоп. В 90 году мне в ЦИТО делали операцию, но так и не исправили искревление. Куда можно с этим обращаться?


----------

